# ¡Lazarus, un forero estrella, cumple 4.000!



## Soledad Medina

¡Hoy es un día para celebrar en grande!!!  Nuestro gran forero Lazarus llega a sus 4.000 aportes!  En cada una de estas valiosas contribuciones, hemos podido apreciar su inteligencia, su cultura y su amabilidad.  WordReference se engrandece con foreros como él.

Con la mayor alegría y mi más profunda gratitud, hago llegar mi sincera felicitación.  ¡Que se cumplan muchos aportes más!
Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Lazarus, grande entre los grandes. Lo malo de escribir después de Sole es que poco más hay que decir. Me uno a todo lo dicho por ella.

Saludos.

Ant.


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Lazarus, gracias por tus aportaciones 

Mei


----------



## Masood

Well done, Lazarus! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## heidita

> hemos podido apreciar su inteligencia, su cultura y su amabilidad


 
¡¡¡¡Exagerada que es nuestra Sole, como siempre!!!! 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!


----------



## Snita

¡Muchísimas felicidades!
Con cariño

Snita


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Estrella, satélites y meteoritos  !!, ¡¡Felicidades Lazarus, y por muchos más!!  *


----------



## Alicky

¡De Lazarus SIEMPRE se aprende! Y es un gran gusto leer sus post
Felicitaciones


----------



## Fernando

Lazarus, de mayor queremos ser como tú.


----------



## lazarus1907

Fernando said:


> Lazarus, de mayor queremos ser como tú.


Eres incapaz de venir a felicitarme sin meterte conmigo un poco, ¿eh?


----------



## María Madrid

¿Qué haríamos sin ti, nuestro "supertacañón" infalible? Tienes al OBLIGACIÓN de seguir por lo menos 40.000 más. Y si intentas escaparte te perseguiremos con nuestras infinitas dudas, a ti y a tu estupenda biblioteca. Mil gracias por toda tu ayuda y felicidades. Saludos,


----------



## Mate

¡Lazarus, no te levantes ni andes!, sigue firme frente a tu ordenador, ayudando y contribuyendo como lo has venido haciendo hasta ahora. 

¡¡¡Brindo por estos 4.000 y los que vienen!!! (¡Hic!, perdón)

Mate


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Lazaruz, sin exagerar, uno de los foreros más cultos y benevolos del foro.
Muchísimas gracia spor tu ayuda y pues lo demás ya lo dijo Sole.

Po cierto, espero no me corrigas ningún error en este post, ¡Por lo menos descansa en ésta, tu celebración! ja ja


----------



## BETOREYES

*********************************************************
***************** ¡Qué buen amigo eres! *****************
*********************************************************


----------



## natasha2000

Felicidades, Master Lazarus!

¡Cúanto conocimiento en sólo 4000 posts!

Eres una piedra preciosa del WR.

Felicidades!


----------



## jester.

Felicidades, Lazarus. Muchas gracias por tus explicaciones frecuentes y excelentes.


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchas felicidades y gracias por tus miles de observaciones!

Creo que hay un chiste implícito *aquí* relacionado con 4000 y un fallecido. Lástima que no fue en Lincoln.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Maruja14

Vuelvo al foro para felicitarte. ¡Es el mejor motivo para hacerlo!

Besos


----------



## América

*Lazarus, muchas gracias por todo. Gracias a ti he podido entender muchas cosas de la gramática (del español )  (qué vergüenza siendo mi idioma materno, jeje)

Creo nunca dejamos de aprender en la vida, y gracias a ti mi conocimiento se ha incrementado.
*


----------



## ordequin

*¿Qué podrá decir, servidora*
*de uno de los más grandes?*

*¿Acaso, que si nos dejara,*
*quedaríanse estos foros*
*huérfanos de padre y madre;*

*sin el orden ni el decoro,*
*ni esa Norma que evitara*
*imperase el gran desmadre?*

*Mas me nace contar ahora*
*algo harto más importante.*
*Tal vez os sorprenda a todos*
*la osadía de mi talante:*

*Y es decir que más lo adoro*
*por la virtud que atesora,*
*este maestro nuestro,*
*que es también un niño grande;*

*quien a pesar de esos furores*
*que a veces confieso añoro,*
*de no conocer resquemores,*
*bien que puede hacer alarde.*

*No a cualquiera le decora*
*una insignia semejante;*
*ni don hay que opacar pueda,*
*la nobleza en el carácter.* 

*¿Será que si nos dejara,*
*quedaríanse estos foros*
*huérfanos de padre y madre?*

*Más que eso, amigos todos:*
*Si él nos abandonara*
*nos quedaría el semblante,*
*como aquel cuento contara,*
*cual trompa sin elefante.*
​


----------



## Ilmo

¡Mis sinceras felicitaciones! ¡Qué resultado! ¡Casi 14 posts diarios! Y con tus conocimientos tanto del inglés como de tu lengua materna, ¿qué te beneficias tú mismo de este esfuerzo?
En todo caso, mis humildes gracias por todo lo que hayas hecho en los foros por nosotros, los aprendices.
Ilmo


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Laz!*

All of your insight, helpfulness and fun attitude are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

¡Muchísimas felicidades!  ¡ Y que festejemos 4.000 mil mas!

Con cariño
Chaska


----------



## tatius

¡¡Gracias por tu perseverancia!!

Y hazte mirar ese amor por la sintaxis...


----------



## Luis Albornoz

¡Felicitaciones!

Sos un referente obligado e indispensable. Gracias por tantas dudas despejadas.
A por otros 4.000 ó 40.000.


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Qué falta de educación la mía! ¡Muchas gracias a todos por todas las felicitaciones (en especial a ordequin, que sé que le ha llevado tiempo y esfuerzo escribir la suya); lo agradezco mucho, de veras.


----------



## Honeypum

¡Enhorabuena querido Lazarus!
Últimamente nos cruzamos muchísimo menos que antes, pero igualmente siempre es un lujo y un placer leerte.
Un abrazo muy fuerte desde España.


----------



## mhp

¡Felicitaciones!

Te regalo un chiste:
En un parque hay dos estatuas de un hombre y una mujer y llevan muchos años una en frente de la otra. Una mañana se les aparece un ángel y les dice:
--Como los dos habéis sido unas estatuas ejemplares y habéis deleitado a mucha gente, voy a concederos lo que más ansiáis: La Vida. Tenéis treinta minutos para hacer todo lo que queráis. 
Y al mover el ángel una mano, las dos estatuas cobran vida, las dos se miran, sonríen y corren detrás de unos arbustos. A los quince minutos, las dos estatuas salen de los arbustos con las caras llenas de satisfacción.
--Todavía os quedan quince minutos, ¿queréis continuar?
La estatua hombre mira a la mujer y le dice:
-- ¿Quieres volver a hacerlo?
-- Claro que sí --dice la estatua mujer sonriendo-- pero esta vez TÚ agarras la paloma y yo me cago encima de ella.

A propósito, ¿Por qué Superman, Batman y todos en la Liga de la Justicia llevaban los calzoncillos encima de los pantalones?


----------



## beatrizg

¡Felicidades, ilustre profesor!


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Thanks much for being a part of us.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Como estos días ando bastante liado se me había pasado el evento, mis *felicitaciones Lazarus*.

*La cantidad no está reñída con la calidad.*


----------



## Fernita

*Mi querido y estimadísimo Lazarus: después de tanto tiempo, entro a nuestro querido WR y OH MY GOD, WHAT A SURPRISE!!!!!! YOU'VE REACHED 4000 POSTS Y DE LA MEJOR CALIDAD, POR SUPUESTO!!!*
*LAMENTO HABER ESTADO AUSENTE Y FELICITARTE CON TANTA DEMORA. MIL DISCULPAS PARA TI Y PARA TODOS LOS FOREROS QUE HAN LLEGADO A 1000, 2000 Y HASTA 7000!!!!*
*I MISS YOU ALL AND CONGRATS WITH ALL MY HEART!!!*
*Fernita *

*La vida es una caja de sorpresas, algunas buenas y otras no tanto. La idea es buscar y encontrar le mejor manera de seguir adelante. Como dice E. Sábato: Insistir, resistir y persistir! Y allí vamos!*
*TODOS MIS CARIÑOS,*
*Fernita *​


----------

